# Motor Help Please?



## jevonmorris (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello All, This is my first attempt and a conversion so any help would be appreciated. 
I have 2 similar motors that I have very little information on. I want to use one in an electric motorcycle conversion. I have several questions. I believe if I were buying a motor I could work through this. Since I have the motor already and this is my first time, I will build around the motor if possible. With the idea of changing it in the future if needed. 
All I know is the motor is 24 V and came from a place that made forklift motors. I have attached some pictures. The cylinder height is 10" the diameter is 7".

Is there a way to find out how much voltage I can actually send to this motor? ie 36? 48?

Are motor controllers referenced in terms of max or min? Can you buy a 48 volt controller for a 24v motor? Where would I get one, I know there are several places to buy controllers but is there a place that can walk me throught this given the circumstances.

Where does the amperage come into play? Since I have no more info on the motor how do I deal with amps?

Is this a realistic project or do I need to scrap these motors and buy a motor for the project?
Thanks


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

jevonmorris said:


> Hello All, This is my first attempt and a conversion so any help would be appreciated.


Hi jevo,

You should start by reading up a bit on this board. Check out this thread http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/using-forklift-motor-and-choosing-good-7598.html Look for photos of motors similar to yours and read about the advice given to the poster.

The motor you show is likely a 6.6 inch diameter traction motor from a 36 volt forklift. It is series wound and probably rated around 150 amps for one hour duty. With a little work it could do the job for a medium to large size bike at maybe 72 volts or a bit higher.

Also check out the Wiki here.

Regards,

major


----------



## adeyo (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm a newbie.  ... I can't answer any of your questions. But I am happy that you posted them! Good luck on your project. I'm kind of in the same boat


----------

